# 020 tranny oil



## _MK1_CABBY_ (Aug 14, 2009)

I have a new 020 eurospec tranny with a peloquin and i was going to pour in 2 liters of motul 75/90 today and when i checked the bentley on how to fill the tranny it speced 80w hypoid oil. 

I was going to use the 75/90 anyway but thought maybe i should check vortexland for insight. 

Can anyone confirm I'm ok to use 75/90? 

:beer:


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

do not use API gl-5, it is for differentials and such. Gives poor synchroniser performance and notchy shifting.. 75w90 API gl-4 is fine in normal-warm weather. if you live in canada like I do, you may want to go for a thinner manual trans specific oil....


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Mobil 1 75w90 (which, BTW, is limited-slip rated) is what I've always used in mine. 
While my 'rocco isn't driven in winter, my old Golf was - and, even at 0*F (and, up to >100*F) ambient temps, the trans shifted fine. 

And, oh, the memories of the first time I changed the trans oil on the Golf, many years ago - I cheaped out, and used 80w90. On a cold start (


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

I used Mobil transmission oil in my first 020 and it wrecked the brass syncros. I wouldn't recommend it at all.

Redline MT90 is in my 2Y currently and has been doing great. Seen many track days and holding up fine.


----------



## MarkusWolf (Dec 10, 2001)

VWn00b said:


> I used Mobil transmission oil in my first 020 and it wrecked the brass syncros. I wouldn't recommend it at all.
> 
> Redline MT90 is in my 2Y currently and has been doing great. Seen many track days and holding up fine.


 x2 Redline MT90


----------



## _MK1_CABBY_ (Aug 14, 2009)

Great information guys thanks:thumbup: 

I thought i would put the oil specs up. 
API GL-4, GL-5MIL-L-2105D 75W90 

Does this info conflict with harmonkardon34 post?


----------



## _MK1_CABBY_ (Aug 14, 2009)

No worries, i returned the rip off 24$ a liter from the dealership motul oil and got some mt90 from the mopac store at $12.50 a quart. Problem solved, money saved, happy days! 

MT-90 75w/90 gl4 

Thanks guys


----------

